# Solved: Stopping McAfee renewal reminder



## HowardsGma (Apr 10, 2005)

My friend has McAfee AntiVirus and she keeps getting the popup to renew it. She won't be able to afford to update it for a couple of months. Is there a way to disable that reminder so it won't popup while her young son is playing his cd-run games? I tried everything I could find, but the only thing that keeps it from popping up every now and then is to take McAfee out of startup - well, that's not a good thing, so I didn't want that. We're going to try disabling it while he's playing since he'll be off-line, but that means she has to remember to enable it before she goes out to the net. And I'm not sure that will work. She has Win98SE. Any suggestions?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi,..how about uninstalling it altogether...two free Anti virus programs..
AVG...http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2/
AVAST...http://www.avast.com/eng/down_home.html


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

install one of the free antivirus programs available and uninstall mcafee. that's what i did and i'm perfectly happy with avast & sygate. why pay when u can get the same for free??  not only that, but mcafee is a resource hogg & slowed down my pc considerably. altho i liked their security suite, i don't miss it!


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i would uninstall it ,i took mcafee 9.0 out of my system 6 months ago. what a pain trying to get updates. i installed AVG 7 free. here is a free cleaning program that will help get all the mcafee files out. it is easy cleaner. use registry and unnecessary [check top 3 boxes]. please don't use duplicates.

http://personal.inet.fi/business/toniarts/ecleane.htm#top


----------



## HowardsGma (Apr 10, 2005)

I will suggest them to her. I didn't know there was any "good" free protection out there that didn't have their own problems. Thanks


----------

